# Help! Wax Moths? Moldy Comb?? w/photos



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

That looks like small hive beetle (SHB) to me.


----------



## Anaphoria (Feb 18, 2012)

Including the damage to the comb? It is dry and powdery rather than slimy.

Looking at other photos it does look like SHB. Thank you, I will be adding a trap for them tomorrow.


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

It looks like whatever was in there didn't make it or was just a light infestation.


----------



## Che Guebuddha (Feb 4, 2012)

I removed ALL empty combs and only left the full ones, making sure they have at least 10 comb of stores. Follower board helps in my northern climate to reduce the hive space, keeps them warmer.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Freeze overnight and put back in the hive.


----------

